# Italy campsites



## Morcko (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi, looking for a campsite near Genoa with access to railway station to enable us to visit Milan ,,any information would be very helpful ,or any site near there ,thanks in advance ..Les


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Near Genoa is a very mountainous region and campsites are few and far between, the dock area is industrial and not recommended. If I were you I'd drive a up a bit a good train service runs from Turino.

HTH


----------

